# DIY volume knob



## vilts

I got a little frustrated finding only aluminium and plastic knobs, which even didn't look so good. So, a man's got to do what a man's got to do. I like my knobs heavy and beautiful.

 So here's what you get when you add bronze, lathe, graver and little bit of time together.

 The engraving pattern is extremely common, called running wheat border. For the first quick test I didn't want to use anything too elaborate.

 Now all I need is an amp for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The microscope you see on the workbench was extremely useful for gamma1/gamma2 SMD soldering. The DAC worked the first time I plugged it in and sounds rather nice.

 I'm also thinking of offering a service to make custom knobs... Would there be any interest in this? Also equipment front plates would look good with hand engraved text, no? My gamma2 enclosure is on my todo list...


----------



## tintin47

Awesome. The engraving is beautiful, common pattern or not.

 I have made myself a couple of nice knobs for my projects at the engineering machine shop here, but they are pretty bland. They're just nice sized aluminum or brass.


----------



## luvdunhill

Cool, I'm working on a custom knob right now for a preamp. I'm trying to do something similar to this indicator, but haven't worked out the exact details!

1,26x20 SOLID Aluminum Silver CD VOLUME TONE KNOB - eBay (item 280428586059 end time Dec-24-09 06:39:59 PST)


----------



## Steve Eddy

Absolutely beautiful work! The bronze was a very nice touch. I love it when artisans and technology come together. 

 se


----------



## johnwmclean

That is breathtaking, you have lots of talent.


----------



## digger945

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vilts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm also thinking of offering a service to make custom knobs... Would there be any interest in this?_

 

Yes.

  Quote:


 Also equipment front plates would look good with hand engraved text, no? 
 

While I can't speak for everyone else, I would think so. Would you consider someone sending you their own faceplates and you just do the engraving?
 Not implying that I have something to do right now, just curious. Not trying to turn you into a member of the trade either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 My gamma2 enclosure is on my todo list... 
 

It would be a treat if you would share that with us when you get it finished.
 And thanks for the pics of your knob. As others have noticed, you are talented indeed.


----------



## cobaltmute

Very cool.


----------



## mattcalf

Well done, that's beautiful work! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hz1210

How hard do you think would making a cone shaped knob out of aluminum be?Ive been thinking of making a custom one for a while


----------



## fordgtlover

Nice


----------



## logwed

There would definitely be interest, friend!


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Wow that is so beautiful. And I have a feeling there will be a lot of interest for these. Nice job!


----------



## aloksatoor

very pretty bronze knob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would look awesome with a wood enclosure


----------



## Listen2this1

That looks great. Nice work.


----------



## Pars

Very nice job!

 Marc: interesting ebay vendor. Those knobs look pretty good.


----------



## ujamerstand

Very nice. How did you make the engraving so perfectly round? Definitely not by hand!


----------



## vilts

Thank you for the kind words, much appreciated.

 digger945 - actually I was thinking of doing the faceplates too. Mostly the premade plates are made of aluminium, which is quite a pain to engrave. It's too soft and it's hard to get good detailed engraving. So when I would make the faceplates, they would be from something harder like bronze, steel, titanium or whatever. But this faceplate making is just an idea now, I'll have to see what I think after making gamma2 enclosure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ujamerstand - all is hand engraved. After a while it's not actually too hard to follow a line and cut it. Engraving on this knob is really, umm, robust and huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just for kicks, you can check out New records « Knives and engraving. I wanted to see how small can I engrave, result was 29 lpmm.


----------



## qusp

I would be very interested in one, but no pattern, just a nice weighty slightly unusually shaped one with a brushed finish. I had been looking at places that would do to my specifications, I wonder if you could be the man?

 just saw your post above; titanium or niobium would be awesome as this would match the cones I have under the dac that is the intended target


----------



## vilts

I'm looking for 3 volunteers who would have a use of free volume knob. Either to replace one in existing equipment or adding to a new one. 

 To get one just reply in this thread. First come, first served. In return I'd like to get good quality pics of the knob installed on your amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would also need to know what size the mounting hole has to be.

 I'm not yet sure which dimensions I can make, or even which materials I use. It depends on what I have in stock.


----------



## pistolsnipe

im in for a test knob if they are still on offer, have a cannon 30d for pics, and a variety of amps depending if you want to demo a big or small knob


----------



## francisdemarte

I'll volunteer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also do photography. Both of my amps use standard 1/4 inch shafts (Alps Blue Velvet Pots)


----------



## AndrewFischer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vilts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for 3 volunteers who would have a use of free volume knob. Either to replace one in existing equipment or adding to a new one. 

 To get one just reply in this thread. First come, first served. In return I'd like to get good quality pics of the knob installed on your amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would also need to know what size the mounting hole has to be.

 I'm not yet sure which dimensions I can make, or even which materials I use. It depends on what I have in stock._

 

I'm in if you are willing to ship to the UK. Pot is Alps RK27 shaft is 6mm or about 1/4"

 I'll have to make a new front panel . . .


----------



## xxbaker

I'd be down for a knob. Right now mine is too short (depth-wise) so it sticks out funny from my amp's faceplate.

 --Looks like I got beat to the punch. Lucky first three! haha


----------



## luvdunhill

you might want to consider the diameter and depth of the counterbore, in addition to the shaft diameter. I say this, because I've screwed up many knobs by not taking this into consideration


----------



## vilts

Well that was fast, freebies closed now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks a lot!

 I will PM and ask for specific details and dimensions.


----------



## Zigis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AndrewFischer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Pot is Alps RK27 shaft is 6mm or about 1/4"_

 

Not correct, 6mm and 1/4" is two different things. 
 1/4" is 6.3mm, different standard then RK27 required.
 If you put 1/4" (or 6.3mm) knob on alps, rotation is eccentric and not perfect.


----------



## aloksatoor

Id be interested in buying a custom bronze/stainless steel one for a walnut chassis im finishing up.


----------



## .Sup

amazing


----------



## vilts

Well, weekend is over, so is my time for knob making. Didn't get too far this time, but at least I've got some eye candy (they still need positition fixing screws). Red and yellow bronze, weighing 71 and 118 grams. They fit ALPS pot oh so well. Third winner will get titanium one.


----------



## vilts

Well, the 3 fastest guys will soon get their knobs. Found a chance to finalize them in lathe today. Now just to engrave the indicators, clean up and ready to go. The three right ones (titanium, red and yellow bronze ones) will be the freebies.

 The leftmost is one interesting beast - stainless steel, 1.75" diameter, 1.5" height, 440 grams. Quite a heave one, I'd say.


----------



## francisdemarte

Can't wait!


----------



## vilts

Here's a family photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Engraving that map was interesting - YouTube - Vise twisting


----------



## MoodySteve

Very nice knobs, vilts.

 How high of a polish can you achieve?

 And I have to ask...why did someone need a titanium knob???


----------



## Pars

Yes, those are very nice looking. You should go into business with those


----------



## aloksatoor

u have awesome talent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the engraved one is very pretty


----------



## Lil' Knight

Those looking stunning, especially the engraved one! WANT.


----------



## vilts

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can go up to mirror polish.

 As for needing titanium knob, probably "because I can" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mean, how many people have titanium knobs... Also, when the knobs are bigger then titanium is about half the weight of stainless steel and much more durable than aluminium. And it can be anodized, if wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MoodySteve* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice knobs, vilts.

 How high of a polish can you achieve?

 And I have to ask...why did someone need a titanium knob???_


----------



## LionPlushie

Are you taking orders? :X

 Those are really really nice.


----------



## vilts

Actually I am, but only as a hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LionPlushie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you taking orders? :X

 Those are really really nice._


----------



## steven2992

I'd be really interested in something like that red bronze one, do you have a rough estimate?


----------



## vilts

Steven, actually that red bronze knob you see on the photo is available now. I'll PM you the details.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *steven2992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd be really interested in something like that red bronze one, do you have a rough estimate?_


----------



## jh4db536

I bought this to use it with my volumite controlled b22. maybe i could engrave something into it. it's solid hunk of metal. really heavy...a little bit taller than i thought, but i think it's going to work out great.


----------



## pistolsnipe

got my knob from vits, it looks and feels awesome!





big


----------



## vilts

pistolsnipe, you got the knob, that's great news! How well did it fit? I think I made the shaft hole 0.1mm bigger than the shaft itself, so it should've been good enough without to much wobble...

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh4db536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought this to use it with my volumite controlled b22. maybe i could engrave something into it. it's solid hunk of metal. really heavy...a little bit taller than i thought, but i think it's going to work out great._

 

Yep, you can definitely engrave something on


----------



## pistolsnipe

fit and finish was excellent, could not have asked for better!


----------



## fault151

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vilts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a little frustrated finding only aluminium and plastic knobs, which even didn't look so good. So, a man's got to do what a man's got to do. I like my knobs heavy and beautiful._

 

*Wow that is amazing!* I had the exact same problem when designing my b22 amp. I couldn't find a nice solid aluminum knob which was 50mm width which didn't cost a fortune. So like you, i made my own. 






 Love the detail on yours!


----------



## qusp

vilts, sent you 3D renderings to see if you can manage it, have you received them??


----------



## qusp

fault151 very nice looking beta mate, very clean!! refined even 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. a bit OT, but are you using the AMB inrush limiting and LED driver epsilon boards for the bulgins? I bought a beautiful hexateq case (used) and its coming with a bulgin (bicolor) and a hypex soft start, gonna be playing with a couple other indicator LEDs, so hoping it will handle them ok


----------



## linuxworks

there's a trick I used in getting my bi-color bulgin to work.

 I don't have a schematic handy (yet) but to describe it: connect 2 R's (I think I used 500ohms) together and tie that to +. on each of the free ends of those r's, put each SIDE of that led-led set of pins (the leds back to back).

 now all that i needed is to 'touch' one end to ground or the other (but not both!). if you touch an end to ground, the other light comes on, and so on.

 no relays needed and you can drive it with solid state (transistors, or, I used a ULN2003 darlington array chip). the array has 7 or 8 outputs and you use them in pairs for this dual driving stuff, so with 7, you'd get 3 pairs and 1 left over that you can do this way.

 I used the arduino to latch the state and 2 of its digi-outputs to drive the led color.


----------



## vilts

Got it, replied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_vilts, sent you 3D renderings to see if you can manage it, have you received them??_


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there's a trick I used in getting my bi-color bulgin to work.

 I don't have a schematic handy (yet) but to describe it: connect 2 R's (I think I used 500ohms) together and tie that to +. on each of the free ends of those r's, put each SIDE of that led-led set of pins (the leds back to back).

 now all that i needed is to 'touch' one end to ground or the other (but not both!). if you touch an end to ground, the other light comes on, and so on.

 no relays needed and you can drive it with solid state (transistors, or, I used a ULN2003 darlington array chip). the array has 7 or 8 outputs and you use them in pairs for this dual driving stuff, so with 7, you'd get 3 pairs and 1 left over that you can do this way.

 I used the arduino to latch the state and 2 of its digi-outputs to drive the led color._

 

cool thanks, saved that and will see what the hypex softstart/LED driver brings with it. its a little PCB with PCB mounted transformer, softstart circuit and LED driver. some of them will deal with a bicolour LED and some wont. I had thought about your input actually and was going to check out the state of your arduino stuff when it arrived. the case is shmick, so i'm pretty keen to do something spiffy with it. since its gonna be a sabre (ackodac) with probably 2 x borbely all mosfet I/V stages with gain. or 2 x QRV08 I want to kit it right out. may well be the last dac I build for some time.

 well thats the delusion i'm entertaining in order to justify the expense anyway ;D


----------



## linuxworks

I leveraged all I could from this headless board:






 one nice thing about the cpu is that you can easily do things with it that are harder in discrete. when I needed to debounce the pushbutton switch, I also gave it a full 1 second 'hold down' period so that nothing can change until that timer expires. that sort of acts like a safety, at the same time; it won't let you change output faster than 'x' seconds, whatever you want x to be. stuff like that, you get for free when you do a software solution 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I already have a 'click' for the relay output selector and I didn't want more relays clicking just to drive the bicolor led. (wouldn't it have been SO much simpler if they didn't back-to-back the leds inside the bulgin. oh well.)


----------



## vhbaske

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vilts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm also thinking of offering a service to make custom knobs... Would there be any interest in this? Also equipment front plates would look good with hand engraved text, no?_

 

How we will get you in the future? Consider to change your id to KNOBMAKER and everyone will get to you.


----------



## linuxworks

with hand engraved text and graphics, that suddenly makes this a true piece of ART and not some cnc ('cold and machine-like') cranked-out thing.

 hand craftsmanship is a disappearing art form.

 we should do what we can to keep it alive and value the few examples of handicraft that are still around in this world.

 (too philosophical?)


----------



## vilts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vhbaske* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How we will get you in the future? Consider to change your id to KNOBMAKER and everyone will get to you._

 

I'm going to make a website for selling these, so hopefully in the future google knows how to find me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 I can't change my name to knobmaker, probably in the future I want to make enclosures too and I have ideas for a few more things. But as this knobs/engraving/knives/etc is only a side gig, everything takes extra long time. Of course the good thing is that this way I can offer relatively good prices, as this isn't my main income.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *linuxworks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_with hand engraved text and graphics, that suddenly makes this a true piece of ART and not some cnc ('cold and machine-like') cranked-out thing.

 hand craftsmanship is a disappearing art form.

 we should do what we can to keep it alive and value the few examples of handicraft that are still around in this world.

 (too philosophical?)_

 

linuxworks, you're spot on with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No, not too philosophical either.

 Don't get me even started of what 'engraving' means to different people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. When engraving one side of a Zippo takes in laser shop 10 minutes, it takes me _at least_ 8 hours (could spend several days, if allowed), plus same amount for design. This Zippo took 13 hrs, not including design. And then try to compete with CNC's price- and time wise... You have to pay extra for uniqueness.


----------



## francisdemarte

Vilts:

 My girlfriend just told me the knob you sent me just came in! I'll see if I can get pictures up this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again!!


----------



## vilts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *francisdemarte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vilts:

 My girlfriend just told me the knob you sent me just came in! I'll see if I can get pictures up this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again!!_

 

Excellent news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the mean time, in another place:


----------



## aloksatoor

ooh man thats a thing of beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill surely get an engraved one for my next build


----------



## musicmaker

Vilts volume knob on my B22


----------



## Lil' Knight

Looks sweet. 
 Is it steel?


----------



## musicmaker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks sweet. 
 Is it steel?_

 

Yep, stainless steel brushed finish.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Great. I also have a steel one.

 What size is that knob?


----------



## musicmaker

45mm diameter and 22mm depth.


----------



## francisdemarte

Some quick shots of the knob that Vilts sent me on my EF5. Very solid and has a great feel to it!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Very nice! The color matches the lettering pretty well.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Just got this little, but heavy thing. Would be a great decoration for my B22.


----------



## linuxworks

so cool!

 what is the sig of the date?


----------



## Lil' Knight

It's the combination of my and my girlfriend's birthdays


----------



## musicmaker

Very cool, Lil' Knight. Looks real nice.


----------



## LFF

Very nice! I wish I could get a custom knob done for a future project.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! I wish I could get a custom knob done for a future project._

 

Just send the OP an email, he'll do whatever you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The knob really adds some weight for the already heavy B22 case.


----------



## vilts

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just send the OP an email, he'll do whatever you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

But only related to knobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil Knight* 
_he'll do whatever you like...._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vilts* 
_But only related to knobs_

 

i'm not sure that statement came out the way you intended it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking great man, cant wait to get mine


----------



## Nebby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm not sure that statement came out the way you intended it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 looking great man, cant wait to get mine_

 

He's the knobmaster!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vilts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But only related to knobs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 V_

 

Ok, just knobs


----------



## vilts

Someone is hopefully going to be happy with 8 titanium knobs:







 Btw. anyone interested in large titanium knob - diameter 45mm, height 35mm, shaft hole 6.1mm (fits ALPS)? I have one spare.


----------



## Olli1324

Do you reckon it would look cool on a silver front panel Galexy GX383? (My Bijou, so will have tubes sticking out the top too!) modushop.biz

 If you think it would (I'm not arty so I wouldn't know style if it fell on my foot) and can post to the UK for a reasonable amount, I would like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Oli


----------



## qusp

yep i'm happy with them, at least from a distance I am; oh and olli132, no problem, you buy the knob, from V, but dont forget to send me some royalties for the design 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes these are for me, I designed them in maya and V did an amazing job of converting the design to reality. I reckon they're sexy as


----------



## vilts

Titanium looks cool almost anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you're interested then check if the size fits well and PM me. That knob could have LED insert too...

 Actually that spare knob is without that top face phase, ie. solid round. But if you want it, I can add that too, or engraving, or gold inlay... or whatever.

 V

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Olli1324* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you reckon it would look cool on a silver front panel Galexy GX383? (My Bijou, so will have tubes sticking out the top too!) modushop.biz

 If you think it would (I'm not arty so I wouldn't know style if it fell on my foot) and can post to the UK for a reasonable amount, I would like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,
 Oli_


----------



## Nebby

I'm at work so I can't do any measurements, but if Olli backs out I'd be interested in the knob (depending on whether it fits or not)


----------



## qusp

hehe, I was only joking about the royalties in case you thought I was serious. wow I didnt realize there was an option for gold inlay, anything else I need to know about V? hows the LED insert going? blue is cool, will run it off the LED driver in my soft start


----------



## Pars

I would be interested as well in the spare knob.


----------



## vilts

Just to update, the knob went to Olli1234

 qusp, I guess that is right now all I can do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Led insert is in the plans for this weekend.

 Btw. currently I'm not taking orders for knobs, maybe at some later time when I'm Member of Trade and can do it officially. But I have some interesting ideas that I'm going to to with knobs and I'll post the results here too, when they get ready.


----------



## smallangryboy

*Vilts *have you started to take orders for machine volume knobs again?


----------

